# Ice Cream - What’s Your Choice



## Jules (Jul 28, 2022)

All winter long I keep French Vanilla in the freezer.  The good stuff, none of those that skip the cream.

Now that it’s ice cream cone season, I’ll rotate the flavours.

This week it’s pistachio.  Will also buy espresso swirl and maybe maple walnut.  (It’s on sale this week.)


----------



## JaniceM (Jul 28, 2022)

Chocolate marshmallow


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 28, 2022)

No sugar added vanilla is the usual choice.


----------



## Medusa (Jul 28, 2022)

Edy's Light Rocky Road (They are the only one's who do it properly)
Haagen Dazs Rum Raisen
Bryers (white) Mint Chocolate Chip
Haagen Dazs Coffee

In that order.  (Gods, I freaking miss ice cream.  Some day... I'll be back.)


----------



## Kika (Jul 28, 2022)

I usually keep vanilla bean (also the good stuff) because I can add flavor with a topping...like blueberry or chocolate fruit or syrup.  

If I'm feeling really deprived, it's Ben & Jerry's Cherry Garcia.  Hagen Daz sorbet is good on really hot days.


----------



## AnnieA (Jul 28, 2022)

Vanilla


----------



## Medusa (Jul 28, 2022)

Kika said:


> I usually keep vanilla bean (also the good stuff) because I can add flavor with a topping...like blueberry or chocolate fruit or syrup.
> 
> If I'm feeling really deprived, it's Ben & Jerry's Cherry Garcia.  Hagen Daz sorbet is good on really hot days.


There is a lot to be said for good old pure vanilla.


----------



## Pepper (Jul 28, 2022)

Friendly's Forbidden Chocolate
Edy's Vanilla Bean
Breyers Peach
Breyers Creamsicle


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 28, 2022)

Any brand caramel.
Hood vanilla
Hood chocolate


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 28, 2022)

Orange sherbet


----------



## Llynn (Jul 28, 2022)

Cherry with big chunks of bing cherries mixed in.


----------



## Alligatorob (Jul 28, 2022)

Got really sick once after eating too much ice cream.  Don't think the ice cream had much to do with it, but I have not much liked it since.  It was vanilla, so I dislike vanilla most.


----------



## Medusa (Jul 28, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> Got really sick once after eating too much ice cream.  Don't think the ice cream had much to do with it, but I have not much liked it since.  It was vanilla, so I dislike vanilla most.


Bummer.  :/


----------



## Jackie23 (Jul 28, 2022)

Black Walnut.....Blue Bell
Cherry Limeade Sherbet


----------



## Bella (Jul 28, 2022)

I usually make my own frozen treats. When I don't, it's Haagen Das, Vanilla Bean, Coffee, or Chocolate. I don't like a lot of hunks and chunks interfering with the smooth creaminess of my ice cream. However, I do like it with dark chocolate fudge sauce, that I make myself. 

Bella


----------



## Nathan (Jul 28, 2022)

Chocolate-chocolate with any & everything chocolate in it or on it.


----------



## Pinky (Jul 28, 2022)

Grape
Cherry Vanilla
Orange Ripple


----------



## Gaer (Jul 28, 2022)

Oh, HAS TO BE CHOCOLATE!!!!!  Why would anyone even bother if it's not chocolate?  hahaha!


----------



## DebraMae (Jul 28, 2022)

Has to be Bluebell Homemade Vanilla.  You can add chocolate, strawberries, or drop a scoop into your Coke and have an old fashioned Coke float.


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 28, 2022)

My favorite ice cream is whatever flavor   I have at the moment   ..  ..    and at the moment,    I have Sea Salt Caramel Truffle Ice Cream.

Also  have  a little Blackberry Crisp.. that is good stuff too.


----------



## Vida May (Jul 28, 2022)

Aunt Bea said:


> No sugar added vanilla is the usual choice.


Yeap, that is what I am eating. 

I am thinking of getting pistachio pudding next time I go to the store.

Hey, this thread is dangerous.  I read it through and my mouth is watering and I am having to fight the urge to eat my ice cream now instead of waiting until after dinner.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 28, 2022)

* I am blessed to have an ice cream maker. It is fabulous. My current hedonistic treat is vanilla with brandied cherries and Belgian chocolate chunks. For a softer, creamy, less icy texture, I substitute 1tbs honey for 21/2 tbs sugar. Adding booze also aids in this.*


----------



## Vida May (Jul 28, 2022)

Shalimar said:


> * I am blessed to have an ice cream maker. It is fabulous. My current hedonistic treat is vanilla with brandied cherries and Belgian chocolate chunks. *


I used to have an ice cream maker.  I gave it up when I moved.  That is a good thing because there are no longer little children coming to help make the ice cream and eat it.  For many years my life was all about doing things with my grandchildren.


----------



## MickaC (Jul 28, 2022)

I’m going to shock you all…….is my favourite ice cream, CHOCOLATE……NO, it isn’t.
My favourite is French Vanilla..


----------



## Gary O' (Jul 28, 2022)

Ice Cream - What’s Your Choice​
*Breyers*
Butter Pecan

Big spoon

aaaaand ...... a cookie


----------



## Macfan (Jul 28, 2022)

Rocky Road although I have to take the nuts out these days, if Rocky Road isn't available, it has to be CHOCOLATE! Occasionally Coffee flavored but usually CHOCOLATE. Don...


----------



## Pinky (Jul 28, 2022)

Macfan said:


> Rocky Road although I have to take the nuts out these days, if Rocky Road isn't available, it has to be CHOCOLATE! Occasionally Coffee flavored but usually CHOCOLATE. Don...


My O/H is addicted to Death By Chocolate ice cream that we get from Kawartha Dairy.
I must admit, it is the best chocolate ice cream I've ever had.


----------



## officerripley (Jul 28, 2022)

Can't eat ice  cream (or anything very cold or very hot) anymore but when I used to, one of the best I ever had was Earl Grey Tea flavored; don't remember the brand name (it was a New York state company), wow was it good!


----------



## Patricia (Jul 28, 2022)

Jules said:


> All winter long I keep French Vanilla in the freezer.  The good stuff, none of those that skip the cream.
> 
> Now that it’s ice cream cone season, I’ll rotate the flavours.
> 
> This week it’s pistachio.  Will also buy espresso swirl and maybe maple walnut.  (It’s on sale this week.)


----------



## Patricia (Jul 28, 2022)

Jules said:


> All winter long I keep French Vanilla in the freezer.  The good stuff, none of those that skip the cream.
> 
> Now that it’s ice cream cone season, I’ll rotate the flavours.
> 
> This week it’s pistachio.  Will also buy espresso swirl and maybe maple walnut.  (It’s on sale this week.)


Most often chocolate.


----------



## timoc (Jul 28, 2022)

Ice Cream - What’s Your Choice​
*Some people think* I'm addicted to ice cream, absolute baldadash, I can't help having an extremely hot mouth that can only be cooled with a tub or two of that umptious, sensuous and delicious cold stuff.
I've made a note of what you all like and have in your freezers, I'll pay you all a visit quite soon.


----------



## IKE (Jul 28, 2022)

We rarely go out for just ice cream but when we do 9 times out of 10 I'll get a single dip strawberry cone but my favorite way to eat ice cream is right here at home.......just plain ol' vanilla with *lots* of Hershey's chocolate syrup.


----------



## squatting dog (Jul 28, 2022)

Any brand of strawberry... as long as it's real ice cream and not that sneaky stuff they're starting to push out there. Beware, I noticed the label on some brands no longer say's ice cream, but, something like frozen dairy treat or some s#@t like that. In other words... FAKE.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 28, 2022)

officerripley said:


> Can't eat ice  cream (or anything very cold or very hot) anymore but when I used to, one of the best I ever had was Earl Grey Tea flavored; don't remember the brand name (it was a New York state company), wow was it good!


Is it this one Officer?
https://vanleeuwenicecream.com/product-category/van-leeuwen-ice-cream/classic-ice-cream/

https://www.facebook.com/vanleeuwenicecream/


----------



## Lewkat (Jul 28, 2022)

Homemade peach in summertime when I decide to eat any.  Otherwise I love gelato in various flavors.  But it has to be authentic gelato just like I had in Italy.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Jul 28, 2022)

If it is store bought and I splurge it is this.....
I will only say that the first taste is uh..very sinful to my tastebuds and leave it at that.


----------



## Liberty (Jul 28, 2022)

Nathan said:


> Chocolate-chocolate with any & everything chocolate in it or on it.


Knew there was a reason I liked you...lol!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 28, 2022)

Baskin Robbins hand packed Pralines and Cream


----------



## palides2021 (Jul 28, 2022)

I go through my phases with ice cream - 
It used to be chocolate ice cream for the longest time - then chocolate chip mint - then strawberry and cream - and now it's moose tracks.  We'll see how long this phase lasts....


----------



## MarkinPhx (Jul 28, 2022)

SeaBreeze said:


> Baskin Robbins hand packed Pralines and Cream


Wow.....I have a sudden urge to visit my closest Baskin Robins tonight ! I forgot all about this one.


----------



## dobielvr (Jul 28, 2022)

There's an ice cream shop here in town that will make you anything you want.  All kinds of flavors of ice cream and bits of peanut butter cups, sprinkles, nuts, etc to add in.

I always get vanilla bean w/cherries added in, and their own version of jamoca almond fudge.
It's usually buy 1 get 1 free w/my points I've accumulated.


----------



## WheatenLover (Jul 28, 2022)

My #1 favorite ice-cream in my lifetime was Baskin & Robbins German Chocolate Cake. They discontinued it a long time ago.

After that:
Homemade vanilla or peach ice-cream
Ben & Jerry's New York Super Fudge Chunk
Friendly's Chocolate Almond Chip (the almonds are covered in chocolate).
Breyers Butter Pecan
Dairy Queen vanilla soft-serve, no frills added, unless I get a Peanut Buster Parfait.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 6, 2022)

Nothing beats Haagen Dazs (HD) Vanilla or Rum Raisin. But being an "ice cream-a-holic" I'll buy other brands. Bowl & Basket, a Shoprite brand has good ice cream and almost rivals HDs. I also really liked Great Value (Walmart) mint chocolate chip. That's the only GV flavor I've tried so far.


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 6, 2022)

I've never met an ice cream  I didn't like!  So all of them is my choice


----------



## sassysatin (Aug 26, 2022)

Growing up back in the 50's I never could mae up my mind which was my favorite - strawberry or coffee.  Still can't tell you which one I like best today but it has to be a good brand - not Jack n Jill or too many store brands.  Love pinapple ice cream by Haagen Daz, but I only get the small pints when it's on sale as I could eat the whole thing at one setting.


----------



## Pappy (Aug 26, 2022)

French vanilla with chocolate hot fudge sauce, then coffee flavor, then chocolate marshmallow..oh heck, I like them all.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 26, 2022)

Salted caramel


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 26, 2022)




----------



## Lethe200 (Aug 27, 2022)

My favorite is the one I can't get because Haagen Dazs dropped it 2 yrs ago - Black Walnut. 

I swear, almost no one in CA has ever heard of black walnuts. The only person I know who loves it as much as I do is a friend who grew up in CO (I grew up in IL). Walnuts are everywhere - CA grows a lot of them - but black walnuts? An alien species to most of our infamous CA foodies. 

Sigh.

Spouse adores mango. Talenti's Alphonse Mango gelato is the closest to ripe fresh mangos as you can get. 

A lot of restaurants bought the Cuisinart ice cream machine (pro version, not consumer model) and one made the most spectacular bourbon butter pecan I've ever had. Heavy on the high-rye bourbon and wow, was it wonderful!


----------



## Oldntired (Aug 27, 2022)

DebraMae said:


> Has to be Bluebell Homemade Vanilla.  You can add chocolate, strawberries, or drop a scoop into your Coke and have an old fashioned Coke float.


Agree. Bluebell Homemade Vanilla is the best. It tastes like real homemade to me.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 27, 2022)

Pinky said:


> Grape
> Cherry Vanilla
> Orange Ripple


grape ice cream?


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 27, 2022)

i used to eat chocolate ice cream by the gallon. then i started getting otter pops which are basically liquid in a pouch and you freeze & eat. they didn't have any today and i wasn't in the mood for ice cream so i ended up getting rainbow sherbet. i kinda like my freezer pops though. i figure they likely help with dehydration.


----------



## Nipper (Aug 27, 2022)

Occasionally I will treat myself to either Good old Vanilla or Butter Pecan!


----------



## Pebbles (Sep 2, 2022)

I enjoyed the Rum & Raisin, also Mint Choc.

I have recently developed a lactose intolerance so a lot now I can't have. But I am ok with Asda's 'Free From' vanilla ice cream.


----------



## jujube (Sep 2, 2022)

Publix Supermarket's "Black Jack Cherry", premium vanilla with Bing cherries and chunks of dark chocolate.  Sluuuuurp.


----------



## Paladin1950 (Sep 4, 2022)

*Vanilla! * Is there any other flavors? Oh yes, Orange and Lime sherbet.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Sep 4, 2022)

Lethe200 said:


> My favorite is the one I can't get because Haagen Dazs dropped it 2 yrs ago - Black Walnut.
> 
> I swear, almost no one in CA has ever heard of black walnuts. The only person I know who loves it as much as I do is a friend who grew up in CO (I grew up in IL). Walnuts are everywhere - CA grows a lot of them - but black walnuts?


Living in Lakeport,CA for 30 years,I know walnuts lol. Two of our homes were on former walnut orchards and the trees were still there. But our last house had black walnut trees,three of them.


----------

